# "has a modification time in the future!" Co popsulem?

## demoh

Wyskakuje mi pelno errorow takich jak w temacie  :Sad: 

Erorry tez cos mowia o /etc/

to sie stalo jak uzylem etc-update i zrobilem discart all czy jak to tam sie zwie :/

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Wyskakuje mi pelno errorow takich jak w temacie 
> 
> Erorry tez cos mowia o /etc/
> 
> to sie stalo jak uzylem etc-update i zrobilem discart all czy jak to tam sie zwie :/

 

Popsules zegarek ustaw zegar i date i zobacz jaka jest roznica - wystarczy odczekac ta roznice i problem usunie sie sam albo przekopilujesz wszystko z nowymi ustawianiami - zapewne zlymi zegara

----------

## demoh

Bo przestawilem zegar o 2 godziny do tylu, a raczej zmienilem w clock wpis na local

Dzieki za info  :Smile:  na czeskim forum moj blad znalazlem ale nie bylem pewny do konca czy to to :/

----------

## Grosik

Wykonaj touch na plikach, ktore sa wymienione w bledzie, prawdopodobnie chodzi o te w /etc/init.d, czyli

```
touch /etc/init.d/*
```

To powinna rozwiazac problem.

----------

## przemos

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> Wykonaj touch na plikach, ktore sa wymienione w bledzie, prawdopodobnie chodzi o te w /etc/init.d, czyli
> 
> ```
> touch /etc/init.d/*
> ```
> ...

 

oraz 

```

touch /etc/conf.d/*

```

----------

## demoh

Poczekalem 2 godziny i nic juz sie nie wykrzacza  :Smile: 

a i mam 2 pytanka:

1) Mam zainstalowane stery nvidia i jak w grubie zrobie vga=0x307 aby miec 1280x1024 pod konsola to mam tylko czarny ekran, mozna jakos inaczej to zrobic wykozystujac nvidie?

2) Pod swieżo zainstalowanym systemem xfce dziala jak by chcialo a nie moglo :/ co drugi program dziala, np terminal nie dziala itp, ale mousepad dziala  :Razz:  nie wywala zadnych errorow ani na ixy ani na konsole  :Sad:  co moze byc nie teges?

Z gory dzieki  :Smile: 

Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

## arturx

ad 1) vga masz podane min tu http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer:Bootsplash:Grubsplash#Kernel_mode_numbers, pamietaj o kernelu , zamiast vesafb polecam vesafb-tng

```

Device Drivers > 

   Graphics support: >

      [*] Support for frame buffer devices

      <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

              VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

      (HRESxVRES@FREQ) VESA default mode 

         # Pick your resolution@freq

         # Ex: (1024x768@72) 

      Console display driver support  --->

         [*] Video mode selection support

         <*> Framebuffer Console support

      [*] Support for the framebuffer splash

```

wtedy np :

```

video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@80,mtrr,ywrap

```

i wywal vga min tu opis http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gensplash#GRUB_Example

EDIT: jeśli nie używasz boot splasha pomiń 

```

      Console display driver support  --->

         [*] Video mode selection support

         <*> Framebuffer Console support

      [*] Support for the framebuffer splash 

```

ad 2 ) czym to sie przejawia ?

----------

## demoh

1) W howto dla sterow nvidi jest mowa by wylaczyc framebuffer, to tak moge go wlaczyc i nie bedzie sie gryzlo?

2) Niemoc xfce przejawia sie tym ze jak klikne np na ikonke terminala to nic sie nie dzieje (jes zainstalowane), zadnego errora w xksach czy konsoli, jak z menu wybiore run program to tez zero reakcji :/ i tak co druga rzecz z panelu :/

niektore rzeczy chodza np konfiguracja czy dodawanie rzeczy do panelu

----------

## c0oba

 *Quote:*   

> 1) W howto dla sterow nvidi jest mowa by wylaczyc framebuffer, to tak moge go wlaczyc i nie bedzie sie gryzlo?

 

Afair w howto pisze że nvidia driver dla xorg czasem się gryzie z nvidiafb, dlatego dobrym zastępstwem jest vesafb. Taka konfiguracja działa bez problemu.

----------

## arturx

mam na nvidii vesefb-tng i nic mi sie nie gryzie, warunek :

```
Option          "NvAGP"         "1"
```

w sekcji device pliku /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## demoh

Za pierwsze pytanie dziekuje i za tydzien skompiluje sobie z tym kernelika  :Smile:  (studia w innym miescie  :Razz: )

A co do drugiego to zainstalowalem gnome i odziwo xfce zaczal chodzic normalnie  :Smile:  odinstaluje sobie pare pakietow od gnoma by nie kusilo go wlaczac  :Razz:  wole xfce xD

Ale mam nastepny problem :/ a rozbija sie o sambe :/ prawie wszystko juz mi dziala jak powinno ale tego nie moge pojac:

Uzywam nautilus + samba + gnome-vfs

Jak wejde na maszyne w sieci to jest OK, ale jak chce wejsc do folderu i podaje nazwe usera i haslo (ustawione bo czesto jestem na uczelni a mam kilkanascie katalogow a co chwila zmieniac to nie fajnie (lacze sie do innego kompa tj laptopa, a inni na uczelni przez wifi mogli by cos pozmieniac :/)) i jak klikne akceptacje lub cancel to nautilus sie wykrzacza i wywala litannie bledow, nautilus sie killuje sam.

Wyslalem komunikaty na bugzille:

http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=438147

Help  :Sad: 

----------

## Raku

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Ale mam nastepny problem :/ a rozbija sie o sambe :/ 

 

na tym forum dyskutuje się na tematy określone w tytule wątku. Proszę zapoznać się z Apelem (jeden z pierwszych wątków na liście tematów).

----------

